# Lecture impossible contenus Apple TV(+) sur Big Sur



## MrTom (28 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous présente mon problème. J'ai un iMac 2019 21 pouces, core i7, SSD 512 Go, 16 Go de RAM, carte Radeon Vega Pro 20.

Depuis que j'ai mon abonnement Apple TV+ gratuit pendant un an suite à l'achat d'un iPhone 12 mini cette année, je me suis penché sur l'application Apple TV sur mon Mac.

Malheureusement la lecture des contenus s'avère très problématique. J'ai résumé tous mes tests dans un tableau...


*Lecture depuis Apple TV*Lecture depuis SafariLecture depuis QuickTimeLecture depuis FirefoxSérie Apple TV+L'image devient noire au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, le son continu d'être joué.L'image devient noire au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, le son continu d'être joué.non opérantFonctionne sans problèmeContenu acheté/louéL'image devient noire au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, le son continu d'être joué.non opérantL'image devient noire au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, le son continu d'être joué.non opérantContenus Netflixnon opérantL'image devient noire au bout d'une dizaine de secondes, le son continu d'être joué.non opérantFonctionne sans problème

Précision : la lecture depuis Safari ou Firefox est réalisée sans plugin tiers installés.

Parfois, en jouant avec le plein écran et en revenant en normal, le player affiche l'erreur suivante :


​
Je suis en contact avec l'assistance Apple et nous avons essayé plusieurs choses :

un changement de session utilisateur
la création de nouvelles bibliothèques Apple TV
une clean install sans connexion à mon compte iCloud, sans installation d'application tierces
J'ai également essayé de renouveler les autorisations de lecture depuis le menu *Compte* > *Autorisations* de l'application Apple TV. J'ai cherché sur le net et je n'ai rien trouvé de probant, hormis ce fil de discussion laissé sans réponse, auquel j'ai répondu et à laquelle un utilisateur ayant une configuration similaire est intervenu : https://communities.apple.com/fr/thread/252035511

Il s'agit visiblement d'un bug Big Sur, plutôt qu'un défaut de configuration de mon Mac, mais je me demande si d'autres utilisateurs sont concernés et s'il y a un moyen de faire remonter le problème pour une future correction.

Merci à tous


----------



## maxou56 (1 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Il s'agit visiblement d'un bug Big Sur, plutôt qu'un défaut de configuration de mon Mac,


Bonjour,
D'après ta signature le MBP 16" rencontre t'il les mêmes problèmes?
Big Sur 11.1?

Par exemple pour Netflix sur safari il y a "Dolby vision" d'affiché pour les films et séries compatibles?







Si oui il y a un bug car l'iMac 21.5" n'a pas de puce T2.


----------



## MrTom (1 Janvier 2021)

Hello,

Merci pour ton message ! Non le 16 pouces ne rencontrent aucun problème avec le même compte iCloud utilisé sur l'iMac.
Je ne vois pas le logo Dolbi Vision par contre sur Netflix. Quel est le lien avec la puce T2 ?


----------



## maxou56 (1 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Quel est le lien avec la puce T2 ?


Bonjour,
Je voulais vérifier que Netflix n’était pas en 4K, mais bien en HD.
Car c'est la puce T2 qui s'occupe de décodage (H265) et du DRM (matériel), pour la 4K et/ou l’HDR pour Netflix.


Pour apple TV (app ou safari) c’est semble t’il que pour l’HDR (la 4K doit fonctionner)
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT207949


----------



## MrTom (1 Janvier 2021)

Je n'ai pas d'abonnement 4K pour Netflix.


----------



## TychoMoon (31 Janvier 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Une fois n'est pas coutume, je vous présente mon problème. J'ai un iMac 2019 21 pouces, core i7, SSD 512 Go, 16 Go de RAM, carte Radeon Vega Pro 20.
> 
> ...


Bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème sur une config similaire: iMac 21.5 de 2019 i7 hexacoeur 32Go de RAM 1To de SSD et la carte Radeon Pro Vega 20 4 Go. Il m'a fallu beaucoup de recherches infructueuses avant de tomber sur cette discussion. Pour le moment pas de solution mais au moins je me sens moins seul. Je vais contacter le support Apple dès demain, ça permettra au moins de recenser les cas.

A suivre...


----------



## MrTom (31 Janvier 2021)

TychoMoon a dit:


> Bonjour j'ai exactement le même problème sur une config similaire: iMac 21.5 de 2019 i7 hexacoeur 32Go de RAM 1To de SSD et la carte Radeon Pro Vega 20 4 Go. Il m'a fallu beaucoup de recherches infructueuses avant de tomber sur cette discussion. Pour le moment pas de solution mais au moins je me sens moins seul. Je vais contacter le support Apple dès demain, ça permettra au moins de recenser les cas.
> 
> A suivre...


Ah super et merci pour ta réponse ! J'attends avec impatience la mise à jour vers 11.2 la semaine prochaine normalement avant de relancer le service client qui ne me donne pas de nouvelles depuis 1 mois environ.


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

Bon et bien le problème est toujours d'actualité sous 11.2.


----------



## nicomarcos (1 Février 2021)

Et non, c'était pas prévu au programme :

macOS Big Sur 11.2 améliore la fiabilité du Bluetooth et corrige les problèmes suivants :




Les moniteurs externes pouvaient afficher un écran noir lorsqu’ils étaient reliés à un Mac mini (M1, 2020) à l’aide d’un adaptateur HDMI vers DVI.
Les modifications apportées aux photos au format Apple ProRAW dans l’app Photos pouvaient ne pas être enregistrées.
La désactivation de l’option « Dossiers Bureau et Documents » des préférences iCloud Drive pouvait entraîner celle d’iCloud Drive.
Les Préférences Système pouvaient rester verrouillées après la saisie du mot de passe administrateur.
La sous-fenêtre « Emoji et symboles » pouvait ne pas apparaître lorsque l’utilisateur appuyait sur la touche Globe.


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Et non, c'était pas prévu au programme :
> 
> macOS Big Sur 11.2 améliore la fiabilité du Bluetooth et corrige les problèmes suivants :
> 
> ...


Je sais bien mais je pense que tout n'est pas détaillé dans les release notes non plus...


----------



## maxou56 (1 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Je sais bien mais je pense que tout n'est pas détaillé dans les release notes non plus...


Bonsoir,
Mais est-ce que ce bug est répandu? (Il n'y a pas beaucoup de sujets ici signalant un bug semblable)
Bug DRM, Graphique (pilotes..) ???





						Image coupée en deux
					

Bonjour,  Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce souci : dès que je regarde un film (apparement çà ne le fait que sur les films en dolby vision, d'après mes tests) après quelques secondes l'image se coupe en deux dans la verticalité.   Je suis sur un iMac 2020 avec Big Sur.




					forums.macg.co
				








						macOS Big Sur - Netflix en plein écran sur Safari fait planter macOS Big Sur
					

Bonjour à toutes et tous ! Ça faisait bien longtemps que je n’avais pas eu besoin de poster mais là je sèche... MacBook Pro 13 pouces de 2017, j’ai fait ce matin la mise à niveau vers Big Sur... Aucun problème constaté jusqu’à ce soir en regardant Netflix. Sous Safari 14.0.2, si je me mets en...




					forums.macg.co
				




Tu as tenté par exemeple de faire une clean install de Big Sur sur un disque externe?
Tu n'as pas migré ton iMac depuis ton mBP16"?


----------



## MrTom (1 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Tu as tenté par exemeple de faire une clean install de Big Sur sur un disque externe?


Oui et ça ne fonctionne pas non plus. 


maxou56 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas migré ton iMac depuis ton mBP16"?


Non c'est ma machine du taf, compte différent, usage différent, vie différente


----------



## maxou56 (1 Février 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> carte Radeon Vega Pro 20.


Option qui doit être très peu répandu.
Peut être un bug graphique?


----------



## TychoMoon (1 Février 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Option qui doit être très peu répandu.
> Peut être un bug graphique?


En effet pas de progrès avec la Maj 11.2. J'ai un RDV avec l'assistance Apple mercredi 3 janvier après-midi. Je doute que ça donne grand chose vu l'expérience de MrTom mais bon, on ne sait jamais. En cas d'avancée majeure je donnerai des nouvelles.


----------



## TychoMoon (3 Février 2021)

LO,

Et bien pas de miracle après ma communication téléphonique avec le support Apple. Mon interlocuteur m'a demandé de faire quelques tests: 

vérifier l'absence de malwares avec Malwarebytes : rien à signaler
tester la lecture depuis l'appli TV sur un compte utilisateur vierge : ça ne marche pas mieux
faire une Install Big Sur minimale sur un disque externe et tester la lecture depuis l'appli TV: toujours pas de progrès
Le seul truc étrange est que je n'ai pas eu la fenêtre du message HDCP lors des tests 2 et 3, seulement l'image qui disparaît après quelques dizaines de secondes. Les étapes 1 et 2 ont été faites en direct. Pour la troisième je viens d'exécuter la manip et je rappellerai le support pour donner le résultat. Bref j'ai refait ce qui avait été demandé à MrTom. La seule bonne nouvelle est que j'ai maintenant un numéro de dossier pour le suivi. Le support n'a pas l'air bien organisé, ils n'ont pas trouvé la trace de soucis similaires. Je suggère on échange nos numéros de dossier afin que le support puisse faire le lien en nos cas.

Le support de premier niveau n'a pas l'air très pointu. J'espère qu'on finira pas être envoyé sur le niveau supérieur. Il y a de l'espoir c'est comme ça que marche le support dans ma boite. Mais il faut franchir les étapes.

Ça promet d'être long... Bonne soirée.


----------



## Alexis Salas (8 Mars 2021)

j’ai exactement le même problème avec une configuration similaire
iMac 2019 21 pouces, Core i7, SSD 1To, 16 Go de RAM, carte Radeon Vega Pro 20 
le problème se produit aussi avec les HBO sur Safari 
le support m’a fait faire une réinstallation de l’ordinateur. Le problème subsiste 



MrTom a dit:


> iMac 2019 21 pouces, core i7, SSD 512 Go, 16 Go de RAM, carte Radeon Vega Pro 20


----------



## MrTom (8 Mars 2021)

Hello,

Et moi Apple ne répond jamais à mes mails et n'honore pas les rendez-vous pris !


----------



## TychoMoon (8 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Et moi Apple ne répond jamais à mes mails et n'honore pas les rendez-vous pris !


De mon côté j'enchaine les RDVs avec le support Apple mais sans progrès. Ça va même de mal en pis. Premier RDV, support de niveau 1, qui ouvre le dossier et prend note. Seconde tentative Je repars sur un nouvel interlocuteur. Il fini par me passer une personne du niveau 2. Ce dernier me fait faire des tests et promet de me rappeler rapidement, ce qu'il ne fait pas. Troisième tentative encore une nouvelle tête. On me passe une autre personne du niveau 2 qui me fait faire un dump avec un utilitaire Apple. On convient de faire une Install sur disque externe et de se rappeler. Il me rappelle on constate que ça ne change rien. Mais une mise à jour MacOs (11.2.1) est arrivée entre temps il me demande de l'appliquer avant un nouveau RDV pour un autre dump. Et là il ne me rappelle pas ! Quatrième tentative. Encore un autre membre du support. Elle me dit de patenter le temps qu'elle se renseigne et la communication est coupée 3 minutes après et personne ne rappelle. Le support Apple est difficile à joindre et ne semble pas très doué et/ou motivé. Le seul truc marrant est que le problème ne se produit pas sur un de mes films HD : Ad Astra. Alors que j'ai le soucis avec Tenet et les épisodes de NCIS que j'ai acheté. Etonnant, non ?

Je vais prendre un cinquième RDV... En attendant plus on est de fous plus on a de chances d'être pris plus au sérieux ! Bienvenu au club Alexis.


----------



## MrTom (8 Mars 2021)

TychoMoon a dit:


> On convient de faire une Install sur disque externe et de se rappeler.


Le niveau 3 m'avait dit que ça ne pourrait de toute façon pas fonctionner avec un disque externe (la lecture j'entends), car on sort de la boucle certifiée HCDP.


----------



## maxou56 (8 Mars 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Le niveau 3 m'avait dit que ça ne pourrait de toute façon pas fonctionner avec un disque externe (la lecture j'entends), car on sort de la boucle certifiée HCDP.


Tu parles de macOS installé sur un disque externe?
Si oui cela n'a aucune influence sur le HDCP, ou les DRM (matériel ou logiciel).


----------



## MrTom (8 Mars 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Tu parles de macOS installé sur un disque externe?
> Si oui cela n'a aucune influence sur le HDCP, ou les DRM (matériel ou logiciel).


T'inquiète @maxou56 vu notre retour d'expérience, je ne mets pas le support dans mes petits papiers


----------



## TychoMoon (10 Mars 2021)

Aujourd'hui cinquième contact avec le support.  Deux nouveaux interlocuteurs (support niveau 1 puis 2). Pour être sur que le PB est lié à Big Sur on a convenu de refaire une installation vierge de Catalina sur un disque externe et de tester. Et là tout fonctionne à merveille (sans surprise). J'ai communiqué le résultat du test via un lien que m'a fourni le support. Ils sont supposés me tenir au courant après avoir fait suivre les infos au niveau 3. On verra bien.

Quel palpitant feuilleton, espérons qu'il n'y aura pas trop d'épisodes.


----------



## MrTom (11 Mars 2021)

Tu es notre lueur d'espoir !


----------



## Alexis Salas (11 Avril 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> T'inquiète @maxou56 vu notre retour d'expérience, je ne mets pas le support dans mes petits papiers



J'ai trouvé une autre personne dans un forum américain avec le même problème ... et la même configuration d'iMac:





						21" iMac TV+ app or streaming TV+ via S… - Apple Community
					






					discussions.apple.com
				



iMac 2019 Intel Core i7 avec Radeon Pro Vega 20


----------



## MrTom (11 Avril 2021)

Je viens d'écrire à Craig, on verra bien


----------



## TychoMoon (11 Avril 2021)

Merci pour la découverte de ce nouveau cas et la prise de contact. De mon côté calme plat, pas de nouvelles du support depuis presque un mois. J'ai envisagé un retour sur Catalina, pas tellement pour ce soucis de video HD mais surtout pour l'impossibilité de faire simplement des backups bootables avec ce fichu OS. Mais bon j'ai la flemme... J'espère donc que les problèmes vont finir par être réglés. En tout cas je ne suis pas béat de la qualité du support Apple. Pas de suivi, des interlocuteurs qui changent tout le temps et une efficacité pour le moins discutable.


----------



## maxou56 (11 Avril 2021)

TychoMoon a dit:


> l'impossibilité de faire simplement des backups bootables avec ce fichu OS


Bonsoir,
Pourquoi? Avec copy carbon cloner c’est possible.
Comme pour Catalina il faut sélectionner "Macintosh HD" pas avec "Macintosh HD - Données". Si c'est un clone "Données uniquement" fait avec "Macintosh HD - Données" en AFPS il est possible de le rendre bootable.





						Création et restauration de sauvegardes de volumes de données | Carbon Copy Cloner | Bombich Software
					






					bombich.com
				




```
https://bombich.com/fr/kb/ccc5/creating-and-restoring-data-volume-backups#install_macos
```


----------



## TychoMoon (11 Avril 2021)

Bonsoir,
Moi j'utilise SuperDuper. Et il y a un problème avec la partie système. Sur Big Sur Apple a renforcé la sécurité, l'os est protégé dans une partition verrouillée protégée par une signature numérique. Nombre d'utilitaires (SuperDuper, Chronosync) ne peuvent donc pas générer une copie bootable. La solution passera à terme par l'utilisation d'un outil Apple pour la partie système (mais il n'est pas encore disponible) et une copie traditionnelle pour le reste. C'est expliqué en détail sur le site des 2 utilitaires que je mentionne.  Je ne sais pas comment se débrouille copy carbon cloner pour construire un disque bootable. J'irai voir sur leur site.


----------



## Alexis Salas (1 Mai 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Je viens d'écrire à Craig, on verra bien


La nouvelle version Mac OS 11.3 ne résout pas le problème


----------



## MrTom (17 Juillet 2021)

Aucune amélioration avec la Beta publique 3 de Monterey.


----------



## maxou56 (17 Juillet 2021)

MrTom a dit:


> Aucune amélioration avec la Beta publique 3 de Monterey.


Bonjour,
Je viens de revoir le sujet.
Tu as essayé en changent l'agent d'utilisateur de safari, par exemple avec "firefox macOS"
Safari > préférence > avancé > afficher le menu de développement, puis dans > développement > agent d'utilisateur.

Si ça fonctionne c'est qu'il y a un problème soit le plus probable dans la gestion des DRM ou du choix pour le décodage Matériel (api VideoToolbox).
Car le problème c'est que la CG Vega 20 est disponible aussi sur 2 autres machines mais uniquement avec la puce T2, or dans ce cas c'est la puce T2 qui s'occupe des DRM (pour les apps apple ou Netflix via Safari... et c'est matériel) et aussi du décodage matériel, pour le H264 c'est l'iGPU du CPU.
Et sur cette iMac le décodage est fait par l'iGPU du CPU et les DRM sont logiciels.


----------



## MrTom (18 Juillet 2021)

Hello et merci pour ta réponse,

Sous Monterey, j'ai testé avec l'application Apple TV, car elle contient les films/séries que j'ai achetés et qui ne sont pas disponibles depuis un navigateur.


----------



## nas29 (19 Avril 2022)

fonctionne pour ma part enfin  via chrome mais ni safari ou autres ne fontionnent


----------

